# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Magnolia

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis Magnolia
Kruidtuinlaan 32
Brussel


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Magnolia.*

----------

